# Please welcome our two new moderators!



## Coffee Amore

Two long-time members have graciously agreed to be mods. Over time they will become spam squashers and troll hunters of extraordinaire! So join me in welcoming .... 
*MEM11363*, and *Elegirl*!


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Time to kiss some a$$ for some old ole fashion brownie points. Just in case.

P.S. It was MattMatt that left the toilet seat up.


----------



## jb02157

How do you get the "new posts" feature to work again. Something I did makes new posts only display those done in the hour. The way it was before it showed everything from several days ago.

Help!!!


----------



## jld

Super! Two of my favorite posters! Congratulations! :smthumbup:


----------



## Pluto2

Excellent choices! Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Anon Pink

This is such great news!

Congratulations MEM and EleGirl! You both have earned huge amount of respect with your thoughtful, insightful posts. I know you both will do a great job!


----------



## EleGirl

Coffee Amore said:


> Two long-time members have graciously agreed to be mods. Over time they will become spam squashers and troll hunters of extraordinaire! So join me in welcoming ....
> *MEM11363*, and *Elegirl*!


What I want to know is if we get special troll hunter outfits with troll zappers...


----------



## tom67

EleGirl said:


> What I want to know is if we get special troll hunter outfits with troll zappers...


:smthumbup::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Congrats guys, I promise to be on best behavior!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt

I'm screwed.

:rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink

Okay, how about unlocking the banned thread now? That thread was like the local section of the morning paper.

_
Missing Pet Found
Mrs Crabapple's cat Misty was finally found but her back door neighbor, Mrs Thomason, reports that both her guinea pig and budgie have gone missing from their cages kept in the screened-in porch. Mrs. Thomason also reports that a portion of the screening on her porch was recently vandalized.

Recent Banishments
In other news, Vellocet was banned along with Qtip during a much needed house cleaning prompted by a reduction in moderators. While several members lamented the loss of these two, the accumulated "likes" on those posts were suspiciously low, although Qtip's likes were definitely higher. 

Moderators refused to comment and speculation was rampant. One member stated she felt is was a shame that Q tip was banned because his marriage had rebounded, "however, now that he is getting laid like tile, he probably shouldn't be spending so much time here."_


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Are Deejo, Amplexor, Coffee Amore, and French Fry stil around?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Anon Pink said:


> Okay, how about unlocking the banned thread now? That thread was like the local section of the morning paper.
> 
> _
> Missing Pet Found
> Mrs Crabapple's cat Misty was finally found but her back door neighbor, Mrs Thomason, reports that both her guinea pig and budgie have gone missing from their cages kept in the screened-in porch. Mrs. Thomason also reports that a portion of the screening on her porch was recently vandalized.
> 
> Recent Banishments
> In other news, Vellocet was banned along with Qtip during a much needed house cleaning prompted by a reduction in moderators. While several members lamented the loss of these two, the accumulated "likes" on those posts were suspiciously low, although Qtip's likes were definitely higher.
> 
> Moderators refused to comment and speculation was rampant. One member stated she felt is was a shame that Q tip was banned because his marriage had rebounded, "however, now that he is getting laid like tile, he probably shouldn't be spending so much time here."_



Thanks Anon for the great reporting.

In today's weather, howls of divorce the b1tch can be heard coming from the CPI forum. Meanwhile, with animosity running high between some posters, cold chills may develop. Looks like a another few cold, lonely nights, just like the Sex in Marriage forum.

Sunny days are ahead if you venture over to the Life after divorce forum, with birds singing songs of freedom.

As for our friends across the pond, it will be another dull drab day,courtesy of the General relationship forum.

So from the hot, blustering winds, the mens' section to the icy gales of the Ladies Lounge, stormy days are ahead.


----------



## Coffee Amore

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Are Deejo, Amplexor, Coffee Amore, and French Fry stil around?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, no one is stepping down.


----------



## Thundarr

Thank you Elegirl and MEM11363.


----------



## 3putt

Thundarr said:


> Thank you Elegirl and MEM11363.


And may God have mercy on your souls and inboxes.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Coffee Amore said:


> Yes, no one is stepping down.


Good to hear - thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch

Hear, hear! 

I have been a recipient of their sage advice and very thankful to them for quite some time.

Thanks to them both!


----------



## Chris H.

Anon Pink said:


> Okay, how about unlocking the banned thread now? That thread was like the local section of the morning paper.
> 
> _
> Missing Pet Found
> Mrs Crabapple's cat Misty was finally found but her back door neighbor, Mrs Thomason, reports that both her guinea pig and budgie have gone missing from their cages kept in the screened-in porch. Mrs. Thomason also reports that a portion of the screening on her porch was recently vandalized.
> 
> Recent Banishments
> In other news, Vellocet was banned along with Qtip during a much needed house cleaning prompted by a reduction in moderators. While several members lamented the loss of these two, the accumulated "likes" on those posts were suspiciously low, although Qtip's likes were definitely higher.
> 
> Moderators refused to comment and speculation was rampant. One member stated she felt is was a shame that Q tip was banned because his marriage had rebounded, "however, now that he is getting laid like tile, he probably shouldn't be spending so much time here."_



I liked the thread actually, because I felt it provided some transparency and was wildly entertaining at times 

I think it got shut down because people started gossiping about old issues that start trouble amongst certain members, which isn't helpful for anyone. 

Maybe we could start up a variation on that thread to talk about bannings if we have some guidelines about rehashing past drama?


----------



## Anon Pink

Chris H. said:


> I liked the thread actually, because I felt it provided some transparency and was wildly entertaining at times
> 
> I think it got shut down because people started gossiping about old issues that start trouble amongst certain members, which isn't helpful for anyone.
> 
> Maybe we could start up a variation on that thread to talk about bannings if we have some guidelines about rehashing past drama?



Thanks Dad!


----------



## wmn1

Anon Pink said:


> Okay, how about unlocking the banned thread now? That thread was like the local section of the morning paper.
> 
> _
> Missing Pet Found
> Mrs Crabapple's cat Misty was finally found but her back door neighbor, Mrs Thomason, reports that both her guinea pig and budgie have gone missing from their cages kept in the screened-in porch. Mrs. Thomason also reports that a portion of the screening on her porch was recently vandalized.
> 
> Recent Banishments
> In other news, Vellocet was banned along with Qtip during a much needed house cleaning prompted by a reduction in moderators. While several members lamented the loss of these two, the accumulated "likes" on those posts were suspiciously low, although Qtip's likes were definitely higher.
> 
> Moderators refused to comment and speculation was rampant. One member stated she felt is was a shame that Q tip was banned because his marriage had rebounded, "however, now that he is getting laid like tile, he probably shouldn't be spending so much time here."_


Do you like picking on people who can't defend themselves ??? Sounds pretty classless to me


----------



## Anon Pink

wmn1 said:


> Do you like picking on people who can't defend themselves ??? Sounds pretty classless to me


How is this picking on anyone?

I'm sorry that my humor is not to your liking.


----------



## Voltaire2013

Anon Pink said:


> How is this picking on anyone?
> 
> I'm sorry that my humor is not to your liking.


'I'm sorry you feel that way' is the appropriate response, then NC! 
I say a soft 180 is also called for. :smthumbup:

Welcome new mods. I'm keeping an eye on that MEM guy, I think he's really a bot. Sagacious, kinda the DeepBlue of TAM, but a bot nonetheless. 

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Tomara

Amon Pink I certainly got the humor! 👍


----------



## 4x4

WTG MEM and Elegirl! May your iron fists bring many tears from the masses.


----------



## Anon Pink

EleGirl said:


> What I want to know is if we get special troll hunter outfits with troll zappers...




How about this one? Fits two people?


----------



## tom67

3putt said:


> And may God have mercy on your souls and inboxes.


Here is the perfect clip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQCU36pkH7c


----------



## larry.gray

Anon Pink said:


> How is this picking on anyone?
> 
> I'm sorry that my humor is not to your liking.


Well it didn't take long for wmn1 to get banned, so you can fire away at him :BoomSmilie_anim:


----------



## sh987

Congrats to the new mods. I don't post often, but I read a lot, and always make sure to keep an eye out for their thoughts.


----------



## Decorum

:slap: ray:

Ele, when I "mentioned" the other day that I have never been banned...oh never mind.

.


----------



## BradWesley

Congrats to EleGirl and MEM. Thanks for stepping up to the plate.


P.S. - It was Anon Pink who had her feet on the furniture!


----------



## *LittleDeer*

Yay great news, fantastic choices.


----------



## bfree

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Congrats guys, I promise to be on best behavior!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't. But somehow a banning just got a little "gentler."

Elegirl, please tell me that you will still be as active in thread participation. Quite often you're the only moderate voice (no pun intended, well maybe a little.)


----------



## Threetimesalady

3putt said:


> I'm screwed.
> 
> :rofl:


Your screwed......You have no idea of how screwed I am...:scratchhead:...I have a bulls eye on my head...which I put there myself...

Being serious, Congratulations to both of you...You will do great......


----------



## EleGirl

bfree said:


> I don't. But somehow a banning just got a little "gentler."
> 
> Elegirl, please tell me that you will still be as active in thread participation. Quite often you're the only moderate voice (no pun intended, well maybe a little.)


Yes I plan on being active still. That's my main interest in being here.


----------



## EleGirl

BradWesley said:


> Congrats to EleGirl and MEM. Thanks for stepping up to the plate.
> 
> 
> P.S. - It was Anon Pink who had her feet on the furniture!


Tattle tale!! :lol:


----------



## pidge70




----------



## the guy

Cool!

Thanks for stepping up.

God knows we can never have to many troll slayers


----------



## alexm

Congrats guys, truly!

That's one of the big reasons I keep coming back here, the moderators are well chosen and do a very good job.


----------



## meson

Nice! For once I go on vacation and good things happen.


----------

